# 9 month old puppy has lost the plot



## RuaZen (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post, although I have been using the site for info and it has helped us get through the last six months really well. 

We are in New Zealand and have a nine month old female puppy called Rua. She's wonderful, really apart from a bit of over excitement when on the lead, passed all her obedience training top of the class and we congratulated ourselves on such an easy dog. Well, they say pride comes before a fall, don't they?

So in the last month she has turned into a shadow chasing, barking at other dogs, selective hearing, jumping up on people, chewing nutbar. The final straw was the chewing. In six months she has gnawed the edge of one table, and maybe one shoe and that's it, in the last four days, she has destroyed five pairs of shoes, numerous kids toys, and now we can't leave anything within her reach. She has started to want to go to the toilet at night, whereas before she slept through. Sometimes, I wonder if she really needs to or if she just likes me getting out of bed at 3am. 

Her background is, she didn't cope well with us putting her in boarding kennels for a week in July! just about starved herself and got extremely thin and sick, ended up at vets and on antibiotics, so for various reasons including the need for her to have company when we are away, we have now got, about two months ago, a two and a half year old male Weimaraner. They have bonded well, and it's hard to know who is dominant, although I suspect she might be! She was a wonderful well mannered dog with meeting new dogs, but lately has started doing that very aggressive "play with me NOW" jumping and barking around them. 
I am concerned particularly about the shadow chasing, as I've heard it can become compulsive, she gets an on lead or off lead depending on the environment run each morning, early, for a minimum of 30mins, plus another on lead walk for a minimum of an hour each day, plus I am at home almost all day so they are never crated for more than three hours probably in total during the day. They go to daycare once a week which tires her out completely, and both dogs have been spayed/neutered.

Is this normal, will she grow out of it, and is there anything I can do to make her less obsessed with shadows. I can't even get her attention when she's doing it, is she not getting enough exercise? 

Sorry for the loooong post, but I thought the back ground might help...
Thanks


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi, and welcome!

I think what you are experiencing with your girl is normal. Sometimes Vizslas go through a bit of a teenage phase and like to test their boundaries with us. You may have given her too much freedom too soon.

Training is an ongoing task (as I am sure you know) and it doesn't just end when they've mastered and graduated from their obedience classes. I think you would benefit greatly by going back to the basics with Rua. Since you are home the majority of the day this should be easy for you. Do several 5-15 minute one-on-one training sessions with her throughout the day. Practice the commands she already knows. Sit, stay, etc. If possible, keep her on lead with you as you go about your daily tasks around the house. Don't give her the opportunity to misbehave. Set her up for success. If she's attached to you she won't have the ability to go off and chew up shoes, kid's toys, etc. I would also take her on walks by herself (without your Weim) at a heel to re-establish your bond and your position as her leader. 

While the exercise she's currently getting seems like it should be enough, I would try adding a mid-day exercise session of 30 minutes to an hour to see if that helps. 

The shadow chasing is something that you need to put an end to asap. You're right in that it can easily become obsessive. Our girl went through a period where she as obsessed with them. Does Rua know the "leave it" command? If so, I would fill a squirt bottle with water and give her a squirt and say "leave it" at the same time. Do this every time you notice her fixating on the shadows. Redirect her attention to an appropriate toy.

I hope this helps!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds normal to me, and it's also fall so ours tend to get more feisty because of the crisp cool air. 

Agree with lilyloo, more training and maybe a bit more exercise or puzzle toys at night to keep her busy. 

We always stop people from trying to play laser pointer with our dogs because it can cause problems. Chase especially is attracted to light and shadow, but Miles is much more distressed if he loses sight of them so we do not allow any games like this.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, RuaZen, and welcome to the forums!! You have already received some good advice from lilyloo and MilesMom. 

Rua is only nine months old, and "they chew 'til they're two"! 

I would be more concerned about the shadow chasing, and I second what MilesMom said about laser pointers. Never, ever play with a laser pointer around your dog. 

Do you have any photos of your pup you'd like to post?? ;D


----------

